# Men with attractive wives have happier marriages



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

At least according to this research study ~


Sex Differences in the Implications of Partner Physical Attractiveness for the Trajectory of Marital Satisfaction.

By Meltzer, Andrea L.; McNulty, James K.; Jackson, Grace L.; Karney, Benjamin R.
Journal of Personality and Social Psychology, Oct 14 , 2013

Abstract
Do men value physical attractiveness in a mate more than women? Scientists in numerous disciplines believe that they do, but recent research using speed-dating paradigms suggests that males and females are equally influenced by physical attractiveness when choosing potential mates. Nevertheless, the premise of the current work is that sex differences in the importance of physical attractiveness are most likely to emerge in research on long-term relationships. Accordingly, the current work drew from 4 independent, longitudinal studies to examine sex differences in the implications of partner physical attractiveness for trajectories of marital satisfaction. In all 4 studies, both partners’ physical attractiveness was objectively rated at baseline, and both partners reported their marital satisfaction up to 8 times over the first 4 years of marriage. Whereas husbands were more satisfied at the beginning of the marriage and remained more satisfied over the next 4 years to the extent that they had an attractive wife, wives were no more or less satisfied initially or over the next 4 years to the extent that they had an attractive husband. Most importantly, a direct test indicated that partner physical attractiveness played a larger role in predicting husbands’ satisfaction than predicting wives’ satisfaction. These findings strengthen support for the idea that sex differences in self-reported preferences for physical attractiveness do have implications for long-term relationship outcomes. 

(PsycINFO Database Record (c) 2013 APA, all rights reserved)


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

"If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a PRETTY woman your wife, and from my personal point of view get an ugly girl to marry you!"....... forgot who sings that. Love it tho.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I read that article on Huffington Post. Guess I'm in that category.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> "If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a PRETTY woman your wife, and from my personal point of view get an ugly girl to marry you!"....... forgot who sings that. Love it tho.


jimmy soul
Charleston style - Jimmy Soul - If You Wanna Be Happy - YouTube


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

So, I wonder if the men continue to stay happy when the wives get old and less attractive?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

aug said:


> So, I wonder if the men continue to stay happy when the wives get old and less attractive?


We talked about this about an hour ago as I caressed her, naked, in front of the full length mirror. She is no less attractive. We are both older but not old, I'm 45 and she's 51. OK, 20 or even 10 years ago the mirror caressing would have ended with her being thrown on the mattress (or somewhere). Today we said we'll do that in the morning. It's good 

It's different, not better, not worse, just different, but still good and attractive.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

That's bull.
Why, you think a pretty wife is wanted by everybody and will cheat on you? Like, the ugly one can't cheat? It's about character and boundaries, commitment and respect, not about prettiness.
Also, who guarantees YOU won't cheat on the ugly wife, coveting prettier women? Of course, you can cheat on the most beautiful woman as well- again it's about character and boundaries.
I find this a total bull generated by a limited belief that a beautiful person comes with an ugly package, so is best to not even want one. It's painful even to read, not to mention to adopt this belief.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Personally I don't go for unattractive women - according to my tastes, so call me shallow but it's better that way than commit myself to someone who I don't even or will never ever desire!

Fk... that!



> I find this a total bull generated by a limited belief that a beautiful person comes with an ugly package, so is best to not even want one. It's painful even to read, not to mention to adopt this belief.


It's just propaganda to try to 'make it fair'!

But it's stupid really, like a random woman may walk past me and 4 other mates and one of us may find her hot, 3 may find her 'so-so' and another might find her completely unattractive!

So WTF is with this 'go for ugly women' BS? To hell with that!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Whatever, this is garbage that men tell themselves. Women value attractiveness too, they just don't admit it as much because they're raised to think they should value other things. So a guy might get a woman that's not attracted to him based on other things but it's only a matter of time until he starts getting duty sex or she cuts him off, or she looks for someone she does find attractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> "If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life, never make a PRETTY woman your wife, and from my personal point of view get an ugly girl to marry you!"....... forgot who sings that. Love it tho.


Ugh I hate this song and the lyric. Such a load of BS, what a warped way to view women.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I married an attractive wife.

Why would you marry someone who doesn't ring *all *your bells


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well I married an attractive wife.
> 
> Why would you marry someone who doesn't ring *all *your bells


I assumed they meant women who don't keep themselves up after marriage.

I'm attractive and it didn't help my marriage. My b!tchy attitude trumped my looks. My husband tells me in the old days (before therapy) I could go from a solid 8 to a 2 in a 30 seconds flat. LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Years ago we went to a party and on the way home Mr. Pink related a conversation he'd had. A man that I apparently went to HS with, I don't remember him, pulled my husband aside and said, "how the hell did YOU get Her to marry you? No how did you get her to go OUT with you? Bla bla bla..." My husband claims he had no response so I suggested should that happen again he say, "you know she's an incredible BYtch right?"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> We talked about this about an hour ago as I caressed her, naked, in front of the full length mirror. She is no less attractive. We are both older but not old, I'm 45 and she's 51. OK, 20 or even 10 years ago the mirror caressing would have ended with her being thrown on the mattress (or somewhere). Today we said we'll do that in the morning. It's good
> 
> It's different, not better, not worse, just different, but still good and attractive.


*I truly believe that true, enduring love comes from within the core of the heart, and from the internal much rather than the external!

All else is superficial! The looks are there solely as a mechanism for attraction!*


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Years ago we went to a party and on the way home Mr. Pink related a conversation he'd had. A man that I apparently went to HS with, I don't remember him, pulled my husband aside and said, "how the hell did YOU get Her to marry you? No how did you get her to go OUT with you? Bla bla bla..." My husband claims he had no response so I suggested should that happen again he say, "you know she's an incredible BYtch right?"


LOL my husband has gotten things like this and the reason he has no response is because even he doesn't know why the hell I married him.

MY response is "you realize I'm an incredible b1tch right? You're the only one willing to put up with my crap." :rofl: Although there were years when he wasn't so sure I was worth it. LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> LOL my husband has gotten things like this and the reason he has no response is because even he doesn't know why the hell I married him.
> 
> MY response is "you realize I'm an incredible b1tch right? You're the only one willing to put up with my crap." :rofl: Although there were years when he wasn't so sure I was worth it. LOL


Yes, my wife is a Bytch, but she's MY Bytch!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Hortensia said:


> That's bull.
> Why, you think a pretty wife is wanted by everybody and will cheat on you? Like, the ugly one can't cheat? It's about character and boundaries, commitment and respect, not about prettiness.
> Also, who guarantees YOU won't cheat on the ugly wife, coveting prettier women? Of course, you can cheat on the most beautiful woman as well- again it's about character and boundaries.
> I find this a total bull generated by a limited belief that a beautiful person comes with an ugly package, so is best to not even want one. It's painful even to read, not to mention to adopt this belief.


I agree. All scientific studies that don't comply with my preconceived notions about how the world works are automatically false. Science<feelings.

Also, any scientific studies dealing with human behavior that can't guarantee with 100% accuracy how people will behave are automatically false. People prefer chocolate over brussel sprouts? Not every single person in the world. Therefore, we can't make any statement about personal preferences.

Good points.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I say BE SHALLOW and PROUD!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> In all 4 studies, both partners’ physical attractiveness was objectively rated at baseline


This is the part of this that has me :scratchhead:. 

How do you objectively compare physical attractiveness "at baseline?" Attractiveness is kind of subjective, isn't it? And culturally influenced, as different physical traits are more highly prized in some cultures/areas versus others. What were the qualifiers on attractiveness? How much makeup were the women allowed to use? Was this based on photos or personal observation?

I mean, without more info, it makes me think they put people on Hot or Not and saw how they did. :lol:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw this article yesterday,showed it to DH and he said "see?I told you that you're a hottie.I'd rate my marital satisfaction as off the charts."

LOL other than his adorable comment,this article is a waste of valuable reading time.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think the paper is essentially correct. Of course, these are statistically happier marriages - your own may or may not reflect this. Many other factors come into play, too.

As to why, perhaps men with more attractive wives make a greater effort to keep them happy because they value and appreciate this characteristic. This may create a positive feedback effect. The opposite may apply to men with less - or un- - attractive wives. Feeling unappreciated such wives may create a negative feedback effect.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally I think most beautiful people I have known had gotten by in life based on their looks hence not used to the word "no" or will accept humbling experiences unless forced to. My ex was and still is "made to order" as far as my "type" goes and the sex was amazing but alas when I got tired of saying "yes" when it was right to say "no" then the fights and problems started. 

Next life or next relantionship will be based on 60/40 ratio for me. 60% looks and 40% personality. Even that ratio might be too slanted on looks so it's a work in progress. Regardless, I will never again focus on looks and sex like I did previously. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> That's bull.
> Why, you think a pretty wife is wanted by everybody and will cheat on you? Like, the ugly one can't cheat? It's about character and boundaries, commitment and respect, not about prettiness.
> Also, who guarantees YOU won't cheat on the ugly wife, coveting prettier women? Of course, you can cheat on the most beautiful woman as well- again it's about character and boundaries.
> I find this a total bull generated by a limited belief that a beautiful person comes with an ugly package, so is best to not even want one. It's painful even to read, not to mention to adopt this belief.


Your outrage aside, if the study was well designed and conducted, then the outcome is noteworthy.

The world isn't required to operate in a manner which you find morally acceptable.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

julianne said:


> At least according to this research study ~
> 
> 
> Sex Differences in the Implications of Partner Physical Attractiveness for the Trajectory of Marital Satisfaction.
> ...


In 1986 Dr. Harley (His Needs Her Needs) identified a physically attractive wife as a basic emotional need of most men.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

In my opinion hott or sexy women are good for a fling or a romp in the sheets(not that I've had any of those)and usually not mommy or wife material, but if you can find someone who is really really cute and is a good person you are in good shape.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

If a woman is in good shape and looks at her best she will be more confident. She will automatically be more attractive, I think. If she is confident and happy the marriage will be happier. Same goes for the husband but probably not to the same extent because I don't think looks are a primary motivator for women.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Years ago we went to a party and on the way home Mr. Pink related a conversation he'd had. A man that I apparently went to HS with, I don't remember him, pulled my husband aside and said, "how the hell did YOU get Her to marry you? No how did you get her to go OUT with you? Bla bla bla..." My husband claims he had no response so I suggested should that happen again he say, "you know she's an incredible BYtch right?"


I like to tell people that we met at a midnight bonfire and my personality swayed her before she got a good look at me in the light... 

That said, I do pinch myself on occasion when I realize how smokin' hot she really is.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

If anyone is wondering why tuition costs have significantly outpaced the rate of inflation for over a decade, I offer you one of the factors that cause it, i.e. this "study". So you mean to tell me that we needed to have a research study funded by who knows what organization to provide busy work for a bunch of psychology students to tell us that "people are happier when they are either perceived as attractive or are dating/married to an attractive person"???

Guess what? I'm going to dig out a study to show - scientifically - that people who have more wealth are generally happier than people with less wealth. Even more interesting is that poorer people are generally unhappier - as a whole - than richer people. Amazed? Well, let's just say you could have knocked me down with a feather...


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the side effects of an attractive wife. Such as other men finding her attractive, too. It is very possible for a man to be envious of his wife's attractiveness and to even lash out. Men don't always take it too well when their wives get into better shape, as an example, and then become attractive to a wider group of men. My husband threw a fit and was nasty for a few months after I lose a significant amount of weight because more men made it obvious that they found me attractive. I'm no beauty by any means but it was interesting to observe. I think that has to do with the fact that (unfortunately) often when wives start losing a lot of weight a divorce occurs soon after. Something about trying to make herself more appealing to the market of available men. 

I however, did it for my own health.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The article surveyed 450 newlywed couples for 4 years.

They then tried to say that looks matter more to men than women.

But 4 years is the amount of time it takes for the newness chemicals to wear off in both men and women in a relationship.

So this study doesn't tell us that AFTER those 4 years are up, the wife suddenly realizes that her lack of attraction for her H actually was a problem after all.

If this study was done on couples who made it 10 years or longer, the results would be different for how satisfied wives are when they ARE attracted to their husbands.

And also...Harley understands that having an attractive spouse can be high on either a husband OR wife's emotional needs. Not just a husband.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the side effects of an attractive wife. Such as other men finding her attractive, too. It is very possible for a man to be envious of his wife's attractiveness and to even lash out. Men don't always take it too well when their wives get into better shape, as an example, and then become attractive to a wider group of men. My husband threw a fit and was nasty for a few months after I lose a significant amount of weight because more men made it obvious that they found me attractive. I'm no beauty by any means but it was interesting to observe. I think that has to do with the fact that (unfortunately) often when wives start losing a lot of weight a divorce occurs soon after. Something about trying to make herself more appealing to the market of available men.
> 
> I however, did it for my own health.


Not to get too derailed, but what kind of shape is your husband in ?


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

41362 said:


> Not to get too derailed, but what kind of shape is your husband in ?


He's very lean and muscular. His body type is similar to this:

http://rideons.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/strength.jpg


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish they ran the study more than 4 years into the marriage. Would be interesting to see how/if anything changes.


----------



## whattodoskidoo (Sep 13, 2013)

reesespieces said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the side effects of an attractive wife. Such as other men finding her attractive, too. It is very possible for a man to be envious of his wife's attractiveness and to even lash out. Men don't always take it too well when their wives get into better shape, as an example, and then become attractive to a wider group of men. My husband threw a fit and was nasty for a few months after I lose a significant amount of weight because more men made it obvious that they found me attractive. I'm no beauty by any means but it was interesting to observe. I think that has to do with the fact that (unfortunately) often when wives start losing a lot of weight a divorce occurs soon after. Something about trying to make herself more appealing to the market of available men.
> 
> I however, did it for my own health.


:iagree: I've always been attractive, even after more than the average number of children. Never gained a lot of weight. Kept myself up. etc. But there came a time when my H felt he wasn't aging as well as I was and let his insecurities ruin our marriage. 20 years destroyed.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

That's really sad  I always thought health and wellness was something couples could do together for each other but obviously what's good in theory doesn't match up well in reality.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> That's really sad  I always thought health and wellness was something couples could do together for each other but obviously what's good in theory doesn't match up well in reality.


My wife and I do this and it's great. But in some cases I think there are two immediate factors to consider where a guy can get insecure over it: 1) Some people LIKE being the more desirable spouse as a means to stroke their ego and even desire to be "in control" to a certain extent. This is one of the issues that MMSLP like to harp on where Athol Kay talks about having a "deficit" where you try to be the one who is a little more aloof in order to try to get your wife to engage you more than you her plus try to get you to have the "higher sex rank" at all times. Some guys need to keep these "deficits" in tact or they feel like their manhood is affected. One reason why I think MMSLP has some trash that needs to be sorted out of it IMHO. 2) Some spouses who lose the fat and get healthy start to get giddy with their new found desirability to other people and therefor get carried away to the point of developing poor boundaries.

Really though, the underlying cause IMHO is based on a lack of trust and a lack of communication between spouses. I know, the pat answers to most issues, but it ends up being true in most cases.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> That's really sad  I always thought health and wellness was something couples could do together for each other but obviously what's good in theory doesn't match up well in reality.


It depends on the individuals.

You can read my story- I let myself go to hell when we got married, my wife stayed hot... then she started working out and got hotter. I've now caught back up physically, but she'll always be waaayyy better looking... and as the guy who get to enjoy that- all of it- I'm fine with it.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of Athol with the whole "deficit" issue because it assumes that the spouses are supposed to be competing against each other, instead of complementing. 

I agree with you about the lack of trust and communication. My husband doesn't have those issues anymore in regards to my weight but I know at the time he was going through some health issues and it probably made him feel put off. One thing I would caution wives in those situations to do is to not just spring it onto their husbands and expect them to just "go along with it." DH and I have come a long way when it comes to health, wellness, and nutrition. I'm able to have conversations about these things with him that I just couldn't do years ago. 

The study didn't really define a lot of these things, either. Attractiveness isn't always limited to what a person's face looks either, either and each man has a different definition of attractive.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well I married an attractive wife.
> 
> Why would you marry someone who doesn't ring *all *your bells





Mavash. said:


> I assumed they meant women who don't keep themselves up after marriage.
> 
> I'm attractive and it didn't help my marriage. My b!tchy attitude trumped my looks. My husband tells me in the old days (before therapy) I could go from a solid 8 to a 2 in a 30 seconds flat. LOL


What I sort of meant is if you don't find your wife attractive, what the heck are you doing marrying her?

Don't all us guys marry attractive wives?


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

aug said:


> So, I wonder if the men continue to stay happy when the wives get old and less attractive?


He'll probably trade her in for a new, younger version


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

reesespieces said:


> That's really sad  I always thought health and wellness was something couples could do together for each other but obviously what's good in theory doesn't match up well in reality.


It does work in reality, but both people need to be in tune that "love" is an action verb. If partners behave in loving and caring ways toward each other, then of course health and wellness are high on the list of things where they support each other.

Personal issues and demons can get in the way of that, though, such as insecurities, low self-esteem, and jealousy or envy. That's when they sabotage each other. And in an unhealthy or unstable relationship, it's more likely they won't support the other person in anything.


----------



## not recognizable (Mar 19, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Whatever, this is garbage that men tell themselves. Women value attractiveness too, they just don't admit it as much because they're raised to think they should value other things. So a guy might get a woman that's not attracted to him based on other things but it's only a matter of time until he starts getting duty sex or she cuts him off, or she looks for someone she does find attractive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


SPOT ON! Why else do some women cheat? Because they are attracted to an attractive man.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> What I sort of meant is if you don't find your wife attractive, what the heck are you doing marrying her?
> 
> Don't all us guys marry attractive wives?


Let me tell you my story of how this goes badly.

I was once attractive. Long hair, thin, dressed VERY feminine, wore makeup. My husband says "wow will you marry me?"

3 years later I get a job as a CPA. I cut all my hair off (not flattering), still thin but wore harsh manly looking suits and at home I lived in oversized t-shirts and jeans. Ick.

Stayed that way for 10 years. <sheepishly hanging my head in shame>

Quit my job to be a homemaker and morphed into "mom". No makeup, frumpy clothes, rarely did my hair, gained weight. Ick.

Stayed THAT way for another few years until I got serious about my marriage. 

I see now I did a total bait and switch. He married an attractive wife but I changed my entire look and it wasn't all that appealing.

I've since grown my hair back out, bought nice clothes, and put an overall effort into somewhat resembling the woman he married.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Let me tell you my story of how this goes badly.
> 
> I was once attractive. Long hair, thin, dressed VERY feminine, wore makeup. My husband says "wow will you marry me?"
> 
> ...


Ah.

Yes, not good.

However you were still that attractive wife underneath. And men aren't all as shallow as some would believe.

What was your hubbies view on Mrs Business woman and then Mrs Frump?

Did he still love the essential *you*?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

To give you an idea of how different I look now. A friend saw a family photo from about 10 years ago and asked if my husband had been married before. LOL

Today however if you put my picture next to my wedding photo you'd see it's me....just older.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> However you were still that attractive wife underneath. And men aren't all as shallow as some would believe.
> 
> What was your hubbies view on Mrs Business woman and then Mrs Frump?
> 
> Did he still love the essential *you*?


My husband is shallow and readily admits that.

He hated Mrs Frump and hated Mrs Business Woman even more.

Okay hate is a strong word....dislike??

He still loved me yes but LONGED for the lovely, feminine woman he married.

He was cool with all my persona's but likes the one he married the best.

We joke that it's like he's been married 3 times because I keep changing. LOL

Life with me is never boring.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well this is my wife.

She is 50 and she still looks like this. Hubba hubba. I'll prob remove these pics later.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My husband is shallow and readily admits that.
> 
> He hated Mrs Frump and hated Mrs Business Woman even more.
> 
> ...



Well I suppose within reason all guys want a feminine woman.

Most of us don't want some simpering, giggly, helpless bimbo but just someone who knows how to be a woman.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm all chatty because I'm going to leave tam in a few days.
> 
> I will miss this place but it's time.


Aww no.

I just sent you a friend request.


You'll be back


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Whatever, this is garbage that men tell themselves. Women value attractiveness too, they just don't admit it as much because they're raised to think they should value other things. So a guy might get a woman that's not attracted to him based on other things but it's only a matter of time until he starts getting duty sex or she cuts him off, or she looks for someone she does find attractive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I get a bit confused regarding an observation like this though, which I notice other female posters will make. Because these boards are loaded with female comments which say that "respect is essential for attraction" and therefore a man that is too needy or too "nice" will make his wife lose attraction to him.

See what I mean......an almost unanimous view that male behavioral patterns relate to their sexual attractiveness to females. Am I missing something?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

nuclearnightmare said:


> I get a bit confused regarding an observation like this though, which I notice other female posters will make. Because these boards are loaded with female comments which say that "respect is essential for attraction" and therefore a man that is too needy or too "nice" will make his wife lose attraction to him.
> 
> See what I mean......an almost unanimous view that male behavioral patterns relate to their sexual attractiveness to females. Am I missing something?


Well not a woman but I suspect you're not seeing the whole picture.

It's the whole package that is important.

A woman wants a man who is visually attractive to her, sexually attractive to her, a 'good' man, a confident man, a man who will help her provide for and nurture a family or set up a home together, a man who is near her intellectual level, someone to depend on and someone who will blow her socks off in the bedroom.

I think that's right anyway.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

To me if you are not attracted to your spouse that will only get you so far in the marriage or relationship before sex gets finally taken off of the table.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

WyshIknew said:


> Well this is my wife.
> 
> She is 50 and she still looks like this. Hubba hubba. I'll prob remove these pics later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I wish they ran the study more than 4 years into the marriage. Would be interesting to see how/if anything changes.


Exactly!

Attraction / attractiveness between two people ,can and does change over time. 
The direction in which it goes depends on a whole lot of variables.

And yes, contrary to the " wisdom " on this thread, some people marry others who might not be as physically attractive as themselves. And yes , surprise again , they remained in love and the wife didn't run off with another more physically attractive man, nor treat her husband like sh!t.

I could list numerous examples.

I know this beautiful ,bright , educated girl , in her late 20's got married about four years ago.
I knew her since she was a 14 yrs old, a real hottie , whom all the guys were always after. 
Her mom is a close friend of mine. I remember when she started getting serious about her husband , when they were dating , and announced that they were going to get married , everyone was shocked , except her mom. That guy wasn't half as attractive , or wealthy as the guys she was accustomed to. 
I remember asking her mom about that , the mom told me that she was confident about her daughter's choice.
I asked how come?
She said that he respected and treated her daughter in a way none of the other hot guys she was accustomed to , did.
They treated her like sh!t , he made her feel loved and that was important , to her.
Therein was the attraction.

And no, the guy wasn't rich either.

That is not to imply that attractiveness doesn't count , but attractiveness is highly subjective , and tends to change with time .
IMO , if someone placed attractiveness on the top of their list of attributes for a prospective married partner , then they might very well be in for a rude awakening , later on in their marriage.

On the other hand, I also know quite a few very wealthy , very attractive couples who are very unhappy and treat each other like sh!t. I know of a young girl, just 29 , attractive , well educated , well off , married an attractive husband, same category , and today she's divorced and planning another gala wedding on Boxing Day. Said her first husband was a serial cheater who hardly even had sex with her , after marriage. Marriage lasted just three years.
Her new fiancée is also in the same attractive category as her and is also wealthy, hint ,hint , her fiancée just bought her a luxury condo in the hills.
From what I've heard about him, she seems to be making the same mistake , yet again.
Poor little rich girl.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Do men that have attractive wives fool around??

Yes they do.

Of course attraction is a big thing..in the beginning. It's not only attraction on the guys part, but on the female's part too. After awhile..it's not just looks that matter, but personality also.

If a relationship is real..there's more than looks that matter, unless you're dating a really shallow person and if the relationship doesn't last..well then..wouldn't you rather be with a person that loved you for you and not just for your looks??

Take movie stars for example. Some of those men can be married to some of the most beautiful women out there and still find a way to fool around. I'm not the most beautiful woman out there..but I think at one time I was pretty attractive and my husband fooled around on me with some of the most unattractive women out there...why? Because he could. He married one of them and got divorced a year later..why? Because again..he couldn't keep his pants on.

Bottom line is..beauty is only skin deep!!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

the guy said:


> WyshIknew said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is my wife.
> ...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps it should be retitled.

Men with wives they find attractive have happier marriages?

And it obviously is the same for women.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing quite like the raw indignation of a highly attractive, low maintenance woman. 




Holland said:


> Ugh I hate this song and the lyric. Such a load of BS, what a warped way to view women.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MEM11363 said:


> Nothing quite like the raw indignation of a highly attractive, low maintenance woman.


The dream
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

